# puppy belly turning black



## MaddieMagoo

No not that I know of, can you get a pic. please?


----------



## Joanne & Asia

It's perfectly normal and a good thing. Asia's did the same thing and I asked the breeder. Apparantly it is a sign that they have good pigment(ie what makes the nose black. It will go back to pink again soon.


----------



## Goldbeau

Here are some pics.... at first I thought it was dirt, but it's definately not. His whole belly used to be pink like it is at the top by his fur







.


----------



## Pointgold

Perfectly normal!


----------



## marieb

Maddie has a dark belly too ... here's a picture, sorry if it's hard to see but this is the only one I have with her belly showing.


----------



## Goldbeau

I would have thought the vet would have said something if it was abnormal, but my friend (who has 3 goldens) said it was allergy related since it started pink and turned dark. Good to see other "dark bellys"


----------



## ShannonW

Charlie also has a dark belly. It's gotten a little lighter as he's grown... it's kinda pinkish-grey at 4 months.


----------



## Ashivon

Not just goldens...I've had other breeds GSh, westies, etal same thing...matter of fact in the winter it lightens up again


----------



## motleygator

Molly's belly has turned purplish. She is 3months old today! Glad to hear that is normal. We are getting ready to give her a bath and were going to scub her tummy as we hoped she was just dirty. She was a nice pink color two weeks ago. She stil isn't getting out of the bath LOL.


----------



## IZAbbyRose

I was also concerned and asked my breeder. She said that it is a GOOD thing. Izzy's ears also looked to be purplish as well and i freaked but the breeder said they were not purple they were clear which is a sign of good pigmentation.


----------

